# Female Antagonist Deathmatch [ROUND 1 - 4]



## Krory (Jan 17, 2013)

You know what to do, kiddies.


*THE DARK QUEEN* - Battletoads series


*SISTERS OF FATE* - God of War II


*MEREDITH STANNARD* - Dragon Age II


*SOPHIA LAMB* - BioShock 2


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2013)

Voting for Meredith

>Haters gonna hate


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

I actually liked the Meredith fight.

Shame you didn't get to fight Sophia, she was such a bitch to Big Daddy.

Dark Queen must be super difficult if she's from battletoads.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2013)

Sisters of Fate for me. Although Kratos killing them was kinda bullshit, they seemed above any other deity that he ever fought and they just kinda lost like any other normal boss.

Great package overall though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2013)

Wait a minute.... People actually _give_ a shit about this?


----------



## Naruto (Jan 18, 2013)

Krory said:


> Voting for Meredith
> 
> >Haters gonna hate



She's a pretty nasty bitch, just not all that memorable.

But look who she's running against, though.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Sisters of Fate for me. Although Kratos killing them was kinda bullshit, they seemed above any other deity that he ever fought and they just kinda lost like any other normal boss.
> 
> Great package overall though.



Oh come on, this is Kratos we're talking about. He rips logic to shreds.

He has a +1337 bonus to attack rolls vs greek mythology in general.

Zeus has to roll against a DC of 9000 every round or he dies on the spot.

I could go on but I'm probably the only person here who likes D&D.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2013)

I like D&D it's just been far too long. And it's always amusing to hear about Kratos' overcompensating Deus Ex Machina powers.


----------

